# Gentoo - Versionen

## blueyellow

hallo

was unterscheidet eigentlich genau die versionen von gentoo 1.2 1.3 1.4-beta usw...

und wie installiere ich zB ein 1.3er system, wenn ich die 1.2er boot-cd habe???

vielen dank

----------

## citizen428

was unterscheidet eigentlich genau die versionen von gentoo 1.2 1.3 1.4-beta usw...

gcc 2.95, 3.1, 3.2

und wie installiere ich zB ein 1.3er system, wenn ich die 1.2er boot-cd habe???

Davon booten und von einer anderen Partition oder mittels wget über einen Gateway den 1.3 Tarball holen.

----------

## Alex_K

gibt es auch die möglichkeit ein bereits installiertes 1.2 zu upgraden? *gentoonubibin*

----------

## citizen428

 *Alex_K wrote:*   

> gibt es auch die möglichkeit ein bereits installiertes 1.2 zu upgraden? *gentoonubibin*

 

Bitte die Forumssuche dafür zu bemühen, daß wurde schon öfter durchgekaut.

Kurz und schwerzlos:

#emerge -e world

Würde dir aber trotzdem noch zu umfassenderer Lektüre raten.

BTW: ich würd mich bei Gentoo nicht so an Versionsnummer klammern, die beziehen sich lediglich auf die Installationsmedien. Wie aktuell dein System ist entscheidest allein du, die Versionnummer des gcc ist da schon weitaus relevanter.

----------

## gerni

ich denke, dass sich auch diverse (boot-) Skripten usw. bei neuen versionen geändert haben. --> diese werden bei einem ich world update nicht aktualisiert denke ich --> es hilft nur eine neuinstallation des Systems um auch das am aktuellen Stand zu haben. Das sehe ich doch richtig, oder?

Also im endeffekt komm ich um eine Neuinstallation nicht herum, wenn ich ein aktuelles System haben möchte - stimmt doch, oder?

mfg, Gernot

----------

## citizen428

 *gerni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also im endeffekt komm ich um eine Neuinstallation nicht herum, wenn ich ein aktuelles System haben möchte - stimmt doch, oder?
> 
> 

 

Das wäre mehr als traurig und eines vernünftigen Betriebssystems (tm) absolut unwürdig. 

Sowas geht bei Debian und auch bei FreeBSD (welches ja auch ein Portssystem benutzt), warum sollte das bei Gentoo nicht hinhauen?

[edit:]

BTW: Location - Austra. Wenn du aus Wien oder der näheren Umgebung bist, sieh dir den Thread "Treffen der Wiender Gentoo Community" an. Das nächste Mal ist für 26.8. anvisiert.

----------

## gerni

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie das mit dem update der ganzen system-scripten usw. hinhauen soll... kommt ja vor, dass man da händisch was geändert hat. 

Wie heißt das Package mit den Systemscripten? 

(ich hab weder Erfahrung mit BSD, Debian oder Gentoo)

mfg, Gernot

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

dafür gibt es ja die sicherung für Scripte. Alle neuen Scripte unter /etc werden erst mal als "temporäre" Datei angelegt. Diese muss man dann entweder per Hand anpassen oder mit dem Programm etc-update aus dem Programm gentoolkit zusammenführen. Dann hat man auch keine Probleme mit dem Update von Konfigurationsdateien.

CU

Altanos

----------

## kannX

An dem Bootkonzept von Gentoo ändert sich so schnell nix, die init-Scripte werden auch durch die normale Paketverwaltung erstellt, also durch emerge world erneuert falls neue Versionen der Pakete vorliegen (auf configfileprotection achten).

Emerge dir am besten einen neuen gcc (emerge gcc oder emerge system) und mach dann ein emerge -e world, dann kannst du wirklich sicher sein das alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist.

Ansonten kann ich citizen428 nur beipflichten - wenn dein komplettes System wegen einer höheren Versionsnummer neuaufziehen willst hast du Linux noch nicht ganz verstanden.

----------

## gerni

jetzt bin ich gscheiter! danke, alles klar!

mfg, Gernot

----------

